# Ultimatecuber0814's Cubing Progression thread l CFOP Method l Goal to get sub20



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Sep 27, 2021)

Ok, technically I am NOT a speedcuber, my average is about 40secs. I use the beginner's method. I tried the CFOP method and it turns out I'm not good at it. But... to be honest I really improved a lot, from 2 min to under 1 min. AND I USE THE SAME METHOD. If you practice hard, you can achieve it (MY OPINION) Yeah... My goal is to get 30sec average.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 27, 2021)

Maybe the algorithm based approach doesn't really work for you. Try out other methods such as Roux ot Nautilus before you decide. Roux is more intuitive while Nautilus is fun and interesting then other methods. There is also ZZ that is pretty fun in the concepts of EO. Also 40sec average is plenty fast.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 27, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, technically I am NOT a speedcuber, my average is about 40secs. I use the beginner's method. I tried the CFOP method and it turns out I'm not good at it. But... to be honest I really improved a lot, from 2 min to under 1 min. AND I USE THE SAME METHOD. If you practice hard, you can achieve it (MY OPINION) Yeah... My goal is to get 30sec average.


You’re not gonna be great at a method instantly. It’s probably possible to get 30 average with the beginners method but it’s way easier to use a faster method
Like the person above me said, if all the algorithms in cfop are putting you off try a block building method or intuitive method, roux is a good option


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Sep 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Maybe the algorithm based approach doesn't really work for you. Try out other methods such as Roux ot Nautilus before you decide. Roux is more intuitive while Nautilus is fun and interesting then other methods. There is also ZZ that is pretty fun in the concepts of EO. Also 40sec average is plenty fast.


Yep, I'll try learning that when I have the time


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 27, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, technically I am NOT a speedcuber, my average is about 40secs. I use the beginner's method. I tried the CFOP method and it turns out I'm not good at it. But... to be honest I really improved a lot, from 2 min to under 1 min. AND I USE THE SAME METHOD. If you practice hard, you can achieve it (MY OPINION) Yeah... My goal is to get 30sec average.


speedcuber just means someone who wants to get faster at solving cubes, not necessarily any sub-x.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Sep 27, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> You’re not gonna be great at a method instantly. It’s probably possible to get 30 average with the beginners method but it’s way easier to use a faster method
> Like the person above me said, if all the algorithms in cfop are putting you off try a block building method or intuitive method, roux is a good option


yes of course



PetrusQuber said:


> speedcuber just means someone who wants to get faster at solving cubes, not necessarily any sub-x.


I see... Hehe


----------



## J41 (Oct 3, 2021)

I've only ever used the beginner method after starting 10+ years ago, and my advice is to move on from it to a speedier method as soon as you can.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, technically I am NOT a speedcuber, my average is about 40secs. I use the beginner's method. I tried the CFOP method and it turns out I'm not good at it. But... to be honest I really improved a lot, from 2 min to under 1 min. AND I USE THE SAME METHOD. If you practice hard, you can achieve it (MY OPINION) Yeah... My goal is to get 30sec average.


I agree with your opinion.

Keep practising yo!


----------



## (ec)3 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, technically I am NOT a speedcuber, my average is about 40secs. I use the beginner's method. I tried the CFOP method and it turns out I'm not good at it. But... to be honest I really improved a lot, from 2 min to under 1 min. AND I USE THE SAME METHOD. If you practice hard, you can achieve it (MY OPINION) Yeah... My goal is to get 30sec average.


i think if your goal is progression (to get faster) you are a speedcuber.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 4, 2021)

J41 said:


> I've only ever used the beginner method after starting 10+ years ago, and my advice is to move on from it to a speedier method as soon as you can.


Yes, I'm now trying beginner cfop. So far I got an average of 47sec same as what I would get using beginner's method, but it's still not bad considering that I only learnt it two days ago. My cross, oll, pll, is okay, but my f2l is beyond worse. I do f2l for 22secs and I can't get faster, no matter how hard I try. Any suggestions?



abunickabhi said:


> I agree with your opinion.
> 
> Keep practising yo!


Yeah, thanks


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yes, I'm now trying beginner cfop. So far I got an average of 47sec same as what I would get using beginner's method, but it's still not bad considering that I only learnt it two days ago. My cross, oll, pll, is okay, but my f2l is beyond worse. I do f2l for 22secs and I can't get faster, no matter how hard I try. Any suggestions?


F2L is the part that most beginner cubers trip over. Whatever you do, don't get discouraged. Whole lots of improvement will be waiting!


----------



## J41 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yes, I'm now trying beginner cfop. So far I got an average of 47sec same as what I would get using beginner's method, but it's still not bad considering that I only learnt it two days ago. My cross, oll, pll, is okay, but my f2l is beyond worse. I do f2l for 22secs and I can't get faster, no matter how hard I try. Any suggestions?



Awesome! That sounds like great progress to me - love your work.

I'm not the one to provide F2L advice as I'm not very good at it myself (and don't use it typically, to my own detriment), but these forums have countless resources that'll be of assistance.  I'm sure others will be able to pitch in with tips for F2L.

Good luck!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 4, 2021)

J41 said:


> Awesome! That sounds like great progress to me - love your work.
> 
> I'm not the one to provide F2L advice as I'm not very good at it myself (and don't use it typically, to my own detriment), but these forums have countless resources that'll be of assistance.  I'm sure others will be able to pitch in with tips for F2L.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes..... Hopefully I can get sub 40 before the end of this month!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, technically I am NOT a speedcuber, my average is about 40secs. I use the beginner's method. I tried the CFOP method and it turns out I'm not good at it. But... to be honest I really improved a lot, from 2 min to under 1 min. AND I USE THE SAME METHOD. If you practice hard, you can achieve it (MY OPINION) Yeah... My goal is to get 30sec average.


When I reached 40 with beginners, I stopped improving. It was not until I started using f2l. At first, I did not like it, and it slowed me down. But then after a week of practice, I continued improving.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you all for the tips! I had improved A LOT! Tysm Thus, I want to invite you to an online comp. Some of you might have registered for it already. It's in a therad. But, heres the link: 
How this competition works:
-The 30 competitors will receive an email from M C at October 9 and follow the instructions there.
-I will announce the winners in that email after the competition ends.
Notes:
- Please note that there are no prizes to the podium winners, this competition is just for fun!
-There is a limit to 30 competitors
-No cheating as it won't do you any good!
-You will be disqualified if I feel that your results are not acceptable
-The date of the competition is October 9
-You may attend more than 1 event

Please ask your questions in the comments below.

Thank you.

If you would like me to do more competitions like this, please tell me in the comments below!


Here is the link to sign up for the competition: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...qYB6TBWnIgWOQZbsG8OoPx1w/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 10, 2021)

Any improvements?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Any improvements?


Yeah! I'm sub 45 now


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 17, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yeah! I'm sub 45 now


If you want any tips just ask! (You can contact me on conversations)


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 17, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> If you want any tips just ask! (You can contact me on conversations)


Ok thanks

Oh yeah I want to ask you if I should get a timer and mat. Due to the pandemic, there are no WCA comps in my area but I might attend one in the future. I can get a gift at the end of the year so I'm asking if I should buy a timer and mat or a cube.


----------



## Garf (Oct 17, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Oh yeah I want to ask you if I should get a timer and mat. Due to the pandemic, there are no WCA comps in my area but I might attend one in the future. I can get a gift at the end of the year so I'm asking if I should buy a timer and mat or a cube.


Well, get the timer+mat if you really want to get serious about competing, get a new cube if your current puzzle is not just suiting you, plus some lube.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 17, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Oh yeah I want to ask you if I should get a timer and mat. Due to the pandemic, there are no WCA comps in my area but I might attend one in the future. I can get a gift at the end of the year so I'm asking if I should buy a timer and mat or a cube.


Personally I never bought a mat as it is just an accessory and you can just use anything in the house or not at all. A timer would be good to practice for comps. But I didn't buy any of those and I was fine in my competition. If you have a budget cube then a midrange cube ($20~30 usually) that suits your needs (whether stability or speed etc) would be good. I'm actually looking for a more stable 3x3 as well! But just like what @TheEpicCuber said, just buy it if you need it. Remember lube too.


----------



## Garf (Oct 17, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Personally I never bought a mat as it is just an accessory and you can just use anything in the house or not at all. A timer would be good to practice for comps. But I didn't buy any of those and I was fine in my competition. If you have a budget cube then a midrange cube ($20~30 usually) that suits your needs (whether stability or speed etc) would be good. I'm actually looking for a more stable 3x3 as well! But just like what @TheEpicCuber said, just buy it if you need it. Remember lube too.


Yes. No lube= you have forced your cube to a death sentence.
If you don’t mind shipping, get a WRM 2021, mystic, traxxis 10K, and DMN37 from thecubicle.com.
If you are going for the timer and mat, head to speedcubeshop.com to get yourself a Gen5 timer and a mini mat


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 17, 2021)

@TheEpicCuber @CubeRed Ok thanks! I think I'll get a Moyu RS3M 2020. AND a lube


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 17, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yes. No lube= you have forced your cube to a death sentence.
> If you don’t mind shipping, get a WRM 2021, mystic, traxxis 10K, and DMN37 from thecubicle.com.
> If you are going for the timer and mat, head to speedcubeshop.com to get yourself a Gen5 timer and a mini mat


Can't really afford a cube over 30 dollars . But think RS3M is pretty good


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 17, 2021)

@Ultimatecuber0814 I would recommend a yj pocket timer because a physical timer gives more encouragement, and the pocket timer is very satisfying to use


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 17, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> @Ultimatecuber0814 I would recommend a yj pocket timer because a physical timer gives more encouragement, and the pocket timer is very satisfying to use


Ohhh. Okay I'll take note of it. Thanks! What's your 3x3 main btw?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 17, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ohhh. Okay I'll take note of it. Thanks! What's your 3x3 main btw?


the RS3M 2020. I would definitely recommend it if you know how to set up puzzles.


----------



## Garf (Oct 17, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> the RS3M 2020. I would definitely recommend it if you know how to set up puzzles.


For the RS3M, also get weight 1 and a fast lube, such as Lunar, or DNM. Basically, just use a fast set-up for a slow cube. Lunar on the springs, weight 1 and lunar for the pieces. BTW this is jperms setup and you don’t have to use this setup.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 17, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> For the RS3M, also get weight 1 and a fast lube, such as Lunar, or DNM. Basically, just use a fast set-up for a slow cube. Lunar on the springs, weight 1 and lunar for the pieces. BTW this is jperms setup and you don’t have to use this setup.


I took full advantage of the speed and lubed it with lubicle speedy on the pieces and adheron on the core


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 18, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> BTW this is jperms setup


Haha. I know, I watched his video on the RS3M 2020. Really awesome review right there. No wonder it's J Perm.


SH03L4C3 said:


> the RS3M 2020. I would definitely recommend it if you know how to set up puzzles.


I see. Can't wait to get it! I'll buy it at speedcubeshop next week.


SH03L4C3 said:


> I took full advantage of the speed and lubed it with lubicle speedy on the pieces and adheron on the core


Okay, maybe I'll buy some lube and try it out.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 20, 2021)

And... Change of plans. I'm gonna get a GAN 356 M. I digged out the money in my piggybank and found out that I actually saved a LOT this year. I can buy a GAN. FINALLY!!!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 20, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I can buy a GAN. FINALLY!!!


Non cubers : Yo check out my new Apple 5G smart watch that can connect to Spotify  

Cubers : Ayyy I'm gonna buy a GAN cube because I actually saved a lot of money this year


----------



## kubesolver (Oct 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Non cubers : Yo check out my new Apple 5G smart watch that can connect to Spotify
> 
> Cubers : Ayyy I'm gonna buy a GAN cube because I actually saved a lot of money this year


Adult cubers: buying an apartment will cost roughly as much as completely filling the floor of an apartment with a lot of GAN 12 in original packaging


----------



## Garf (Oct 20, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> And... Change of plans. I'm gonna get a GAN 356 M. I digged out the money in my piggybank and found out that I actually saved a LOT this year. I can buy a GAN. FINALLY!!!


Lube such as Weight 1, Lunar and Starburst will grant you the speed of light.


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 20, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> And... Change of plans. I'm gonna get a GAN 356 M. I digged out the money in my piggybank and found out that I actually saved a LOT this year. I can buy a GAN. FINALLY!!!


That's my main (also first 3x3) and it's awesome. Got a secondary cube for my work (office breaks) which is a YJ MGC 3 elite and that one's not even close to how cool the GAN is. Wish you a lot of fun with it!


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 21, 2021)

Enjoy your new cube!


----------



## TheRubikCubik (Oct 21, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Ok, technically I am NOT a speedcuber, my average is about 40secs. I use the beginner's method. I tried the CFOP method and it turns out I'm not good at it. But... to be honest I really improved a lot, from 2 min to under 1 min. AND I USE THE SAME METHOD. If you practice hard, you can achieve it (MY OPINION) Yeah... My goal is to get 30sec average.


Cool bro. Learn full Oll and pll and you’ll be set


----------



## TheRubikCubik (Oct 21, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, get the timer+mat if you really want to get serious about competing, get a new cube if your current puzzle is not just suiting you, plus some lube.


Yes ma’am


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 21, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> That's my main (also first 3x3) and it's awesome. Got a secondary cube for my work (office breaks) which is a YJ MGC 3 elite and that one's not even close to how cool the GAN is. Wish you a lot of fun with it!


Yes. Thanks! I'll probably buy it around Christmas! Can't wait! 


TheRubikCubik said:


> Cool bro. Learn full Oll and pll and you’ll be set


I'll try. So many algorithms to learn!  


OtterCuber said:


> Enjoy your new cube!


 Thanks! I think I'll enjoy it.


TheEpicCuber said:


> Lube such as Weight 1, Lunar and Starburst will grant you the speed of light.


I think I'll get Starburst. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 26, 2021)

I see everybody doing this, so why don't I? Okay a little introduction for you guys. I'm 15 years old. I'm going to be posting in this thread everyday about my cubing progression. I know how to solve the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and pyraminx currently. ( I do this to increase my messages and reaction score  )My average is 45 secs for 3x3. Feel free to comment and give me tips! Thanks!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 26, 2021)

Day 1:
Not so much luck. I practiced 3x3 and 2x2 today. I'm kind of sub 10 at 2x2. Should I learn the ortega method? Got a few sub 40s for 3x3. Average of the day for 3x3 is 42.39 with cfop. Not bad though. Kept on getting lockups . Bonus: Today I made a cube cover box! Going to take a pic and post it in my status soon.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I'm kind of sub 10 at 2x2. Should I learn the ortega method?


You definitely should. I went from 10 second average to sub 4 using it(and I still use it).


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> You definitely should. I went from 10 second average to sub 4 using it(and I still use it).


Oh.. I'mma gonna learn it today maybe. If I have the time


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 27, 2021)

It's not that hard as the CMLL is a simplified set of algorithms you should already know from 2-Look OLL. There's very few simple algs for permitting the sides then. I learnt it in 2 days without much time to Boosted my times enormous, especially as you do not need to build a layer first. Also bei color neutral on orthega! It's really easy there. (I'm unfortunately not color neutral in cfop nor Roux but on 2x2 it came naturally)


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 27, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> It's not that hard as the CMLL is a simplified set of algorithms you should already know from 2-Look OLL. There's very few simple algs for permitting the sides then. I learnt it in 2 days without much time to Boosted my times enormous, especially as you do not need to build a layer first. Also bei color neutral on orthega! It's really easy there. (I'm unfortunately not color neutral in cfop nor Roux but on 2x2 it came naturally)


I sorta use cfop on 2x2 except f2l but I use oll and pll. 


*DAY 2

Spent a lot of time practicing 3x3. Life is tough man. Couldn't get sub 30 as expected. No lucky scrambles from csTimer. I did the 2x2 weekly comp yesterday night and it was SOOO bad. I got so many lockups. Did practice 2x2 and pyraminx a little. I AM starting to get better at cfop. Many sub 40's today. But best average of 5 was 44.58. That's decent, I couldn't do sub 40's 5 in a row. Any cfop users here? Give me some tips please. *


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> *DAY 2
> 
> Spent a lot of time practicing 3x3. Life is tough man. Couldn't get sub 30 as expected. No lucky scrambles from csTimer. I did the 2x2 weekly comp yesterday night and it was SOOO bad. I got so many lockups. Did practice 2x2 and pyraminx a little. I AM starting to get better at cfop. Many sub 40's today. But best average of 5 was 44.58. That's decent, I couldn't do sub 40's 5 in a row. Any cfop users here? Give me some tips please. *


it happens to everyone. Don't give up 
I used to be a CFOP user and my biggest tip for someone your average is to do loads of solves and get used to F2L(and of course plan all of your cross in inspection)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 27, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> *Any cfop users here? Give me some tips please. *


how many algs you know for f2l, oll and pll?
and can you recognize and apply the alg fast?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 27, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> how many algs you know for f2l, oll and pll?


F2l... probably 5 algs or something? Oll 7 algs. Pll about 3? (I use beginner's cfop)


Filipe Teixeira said:


> can you recognize and apply the alg fast?


About 8/10.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 28, 2021)

Do you know intuitive F2L?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 28, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Do you know intuitive F2L?


A Bit... I still need like half a sec to identify the alg. Most of the time I don't.

*DAY 3

Did the weekly comp for 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and 2-3-5 relay. Got a new 5x5 single, 4x4 average and 3x3 "speedsolving" single. YES! So proud of myself.  As for the 2-3-5 relay, nothing special... Tomorrow I will do the pyraminx and 2-3-4 relay if I have the time. Will update it here. Check out my 3x3 weekly comp results in the picture below.*


----------



## LBr (Oct 29, 2021)

you should get sub 30 no problem in 3 months easily if you know cfop. Ofc it varies person to person, but if you're commited to cubing, or you've learned cfop or another advanced method, 3 months is probably the ,aximum amount of time it takes


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 30, 2021)

*DAY 4

I did the weekly comp for pyraminx today. As you guys know, I'm REALLY bad at it. At the 2nd last place.  I don't really care about it anyway. Check out my results below. And read my comment on it. It's pretty terrible. Otherwise, I only done pyraminx today, didn't do any other events, don't have the time, maybe tomorrow, not sure. I participated in the Cubelelo Online speedcubing comp even though I'm not an indian, LOL. Think it will be pretty fun. *


----------



## GooseCuber (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm 15, started cubing about five months back and I average 26 on 3*3 so you shouldn't find getting sub-30 hard.
Also about a week back my pyraminx times were also bad but after some serious practice for a upcoming competition I've already brought it down from 24 to a 12 second average.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 31, 2021)

GooseCuber said:


> I'm 15, started cubing about five months back and I average 26 on 3*3 so you shouldn't find getting sub-30 hard.
> Also about a week back my pyraminx times were also bad but after some serious practice for a upcoming competition I've already brought it down from 24 to a 12 second average.


Wow that's amazing! I will definitely try to decrease my pyraminx times. I'm also pretty sure that I can achieve sub 30 with more practice!

*DAY 5

I did the weekly comp for 2-3-4 relay today, and~ GOT A PB! Super happy. Make sure you check out my results and comments below! And I practiced 3x3 lots, best average of 5 was 40. Still pretty good. I'm probably going to organize my second cube comp in late November. Tell me what events you guys want. Also going to order my Christmas present which is a cube next week so it can arrive on Christmas. *


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 1, 2021)

Intuitive L4E on Pyraminx makes a Huge difference, and it's very easy to learn.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 2, 2021)

*DAY 6

Aiyo... Today was normal- I mean it. Did a few solves and there you go. Not too shabby, as always. I have less to say today, huh? And... was kinda sad that I did not win The Cubicle voucher. Hopefully next time. *


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 3, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> *DAY 6
> 
> Aiyo... Today was normal- I mean it. Did a few solves and there you go. Not too shabby, as always. I have less to say today, huh? And... was kinda sad that I did not win The Cubicle voucher. Hopefully next time.*


You get used to it.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 5, 2021)

*DAY 7

OMG, OMG! I finally broke my 2x2 single PB after like months. In the weekly comp. Thanks so much to speedsolving for providing this epic scramble! This scramble [ R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U F' U' F ] broke my 2x2 PB! YES YES YES! My previous 2x2 single PB was a counting 7 and now it's a counting 4! Ahh... Just feels so good. *


GooseCuber said:


> You get used to it.


Yes... I sure will...


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> *DAY 7
> 
> OMG, OMG! I finally broke my 2x2 single PB after like months. In the weekly comp. Thanks so much to speedsolving for providing this epic scramble! This scramble [ R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U F' U' F ] broke my 2x2 PB! YES YES YES! My previous 2x2 single PB was a counting 7 and now it's a counting 4! Ahh... Just feels so good. *
> 
> Yes... I sure will...


Woah, nice margin of improvement!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 10, 2021)

Organized my 2nd cubing comp! Check it out...


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 10, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Organized my 2nd cubing comp! Check it out...


Lots of comps=lots of fun


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 11, 2021)

I just got a 3x3 single PB! 
sub30, which was absutelutely amazing.
BTW I actually used J Perms scramble. Find out the scramble In this video...Amazing scramble that broke my pb. Credits to J Perm


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 12, 2021)

Broke my 3x3 Ao5, Ao12, and Ao100 today.
Wow...
3 PBs in 1 day?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 12, 2021)

Tried some WR scrambles from Tingman


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 6, 2021)

I just realized that I haven't posted in this thread a long time.
anyway, good news! My GAN 356 M arrived today!!! I'm probably going to unbox it on Christmas or something.


----------



## GooseCuber (Dec 7, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I just realized that I haven't posted in this thread a long time.
> anyway, good news! My GAN 356 M arrived today!!! I'm probably going to unbox it on Christmas or something.


The Gan 356 M is my main (and favorite) cube.
not that I have many cubes though.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 7, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I just got a 3x3 single PB!
> sub30, which was absutelutely amazing.
> BTW I actually used J Perms scramble. Find out the scramble In this video...Amazing scramble that broke my pb. Credits to J Perm


Just to let you know, a lot of people don’t count other people’s scrambles as pbs because you could easily seek out five incredibly easy scrambles and say you got a pb, pb ao5 and a pb mo3. It’s not properly representitive of how you do normally


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 7, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I just realized that I haven't posted in this thread a long time.
> anyway, good news! My GAN 356 M arrived today!!! I'm probably going to unbox it on Christmas or something.


Have fun with your new cube!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm now pretty good (in my opinion) at 2x2. I've been really consistent in sub10s.
Practice really did help me, coz now I'm also getting awesome 3x3 avgs regularly.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 29, 2021)

New 3x3 Main: GAN 356 M


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 15, 2022)

This scramble made me break my PB.
cross super easy
f2l really great
oll
pll skip
D' B' R' U2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' D' R' B U' R2 F L'


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 15, 2022)

What's the time?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 15, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> What's the time?


19 secs. I'm planning to make a yt video about my reconstruction


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 15, 2022)

Moving forward, sub20, here I come.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 15, 2022)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> This scramble made me break my PB.
> cross super easy
> f2l really great
> oll
> ...


My reconstruction:


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 15, 2022)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> This scramble made me break my PB.
> cross super easy
> f2l really great
> oll
> ...


I did this scramble and got a v perm  also congrats on the pb!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 22, 2022)

3x3 ao5: 36.23
2x2 ao5: 9.47
Pyra ao5: 29.56

I'm improving in 3x3 and 2x2, I'm still bad at Pyra  
Bought a new set of cubes online! Should arrive anytime soon.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Feb 9, 2022)

I just learned how to solve a ivy cube and skewb recently.
I'm gonna replace skewb as one of my main events (Sorry Pyra!)
Just got a 15 sec single at skewb!


----------



## GooseCuber (Feb 9, 2022)

Do you know ortega for 2*2 yet as that realy helps to get faster. If you don't, it's not that hard, you can use 2 look OLL algorithms and then you just need to learn the 3 PBL algorithms


----------



## GooseCuber (Feb 9, 2022)

Also intuitive L4E realy helps with pyra. I used that to get to a sub-6 ao5.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Feb 9, 2022)

If you start to use CFOP, and just was using beginner method before, you will increase your times slightly, then start improving fast.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Feb 13, 2022)

GooseCuber said:


> Do you know ortega for 2*2 yet as that realy helps to get faster. If you don't, it's not that hard, you can use 2 look OLL algorithms and then you just need to learn the 3 PBL algorithms


Nah I haven't learn that yet cuz I'm not really concerned about 2x2. Maybe I'll learn it when I have the time.


GooseCuber said:


> Also intuitive L4E realy helps with pyra. I used that to get to a sub-6 ao5.


Oh Wow!


----------

